
Ask HN: Have you used Alteryx? What are your thoughts on it? - altairiumblue
- I&#x27;m being encouraged to use Alteryx at work. For just about anything that it can do - data preparation, exploratory analysis, model building, geospatial analysis, data upload&#x2F;download, web-scraping, building analytical apps that can be shared with non-technical users.<p>- I already know Python and R so Alteryx seems <i>incredibly</i> limited<p>- In general my preference would be open source over licensed software and a programming language over a GUI<p>I have a long list of criticisms of Alteryx, but I&#x27;m writing this post as a sanity&#x2F;bias check. Have you used it? What was your experience? What tasks did you find it suitable&#x2F;unsuitable for? Do you think it offers anything that justifies the cost?
======
daricknance
Data prep, geospatial analysis, exploratory analysis and data upload/ download
its great for business users.

The other stuff - it’s quite weak particularly if you know R and Python
already. Give Dataiku a look - would be interested in your thoughts there but
think it’s likely more robust and closer to what you’re looking for

